# SolenTTeers Next Meet - September



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi all, Its been a while but how about a local meet and cruise again. probably towards the end of the Month.

Any ideas on where to meet and where to cruise.

Roland at GTT said he would host another evening so we could go there or leave it until next month (to give Neil - audiTT260bhp time to think of another chance to spend some money).

I will not be contactable until Thursday 9th so give it some thought and post your replies or just post your interest in attending so that I can gauge the amount of interest.

Cheers for now.

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats up, the SolenTTers are going into hibernation?

Mark - I am easy (as ever) however if we went down to GTT, it is very unlikely I would be buying anything this time around.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Mark - I am easy (as ever) however if we went down to GTT said:


> Christamas is just around the corner, I am sure GTT have a few nice gifts to buy the wife. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

How about hooking up with the Slough meet?
It's *currently* set for Gloucester ish on TBA Sept 26th.....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Not sure if i can make the 26th :? .

With regards a local meet, how about Thursday 23rd. A few meeting points forming a cruise and then on to a pub for a chat.

Where is everybody? :?

Thanks for your reply Richard - arn't you on hols soon?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

And I did of course mean Stroud, not Slough!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Thanks for your reply Richard - arn't you on hols soon?


Not this month.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

How about a run through the New Forest with pub lunch/dinner to finish?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Picking up momentum now  
New Forest is Good for me.
How about meeting up at Mudeford
Cruise through the forest and end up somewhere for a bite to eat.
Thanks Andy :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Picking up momentum now
> New Forest is Good for me.
> How about meeting up at Mudeford
> Cruise through the forest and end up somewhere for a bite to eat.
> Thanks Andy :wink:


Sounds good - happy to meet up with Southampton Crew somewhere this side of the forest prior to running down to Mudeford


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

will try and make it... just posting here so i get those nice reminders of activity in this topic.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Shouldn't be a prob. I thought Jog had gone into hibernation already! :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Shouldn't be a prob. I thought Jog had gone into hibernation already! :wink:


No not hibernating - just trying to think of something different to do or somewhere different to meet. Any ideas for futher meets.
I am still as enthusiastic as ever


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Mudeford is fine with me!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok 
Thursday 23rd September - 6.30 p.m. at the Sir John Barleycorn (just off junction 1 of M27)
Then meet at Mudeford car park (cant remember the name of the pub)for 7 p.m.
Have a drink and then cruise back through the forest to the "SJB" pub for a drink and a bite to eat.
Please let me know.

The attendees so far

Jog
Mighty Tee
Digimeister
audiTT260bhp
Wilbur 101

I will pm a few others as a reminder.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just noticed there is a Meet in Godalming on the same night. I have suggested they come down and meet with us. If it is too far (as some may be working late :wink: ) should we plan to meet up with them half way?
I dont mind but I thought I had better ask first.
The A31 is a good road (and the Police know it).

Please comment.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi Mark, thanks for the nudge. I am in Bracknell that evening (23rd) until about 7pm. Depending on what time I get back to b'mth, would like to catch up even if only for the dinner at the SJB.

Could you PM me your mobile, mine is on its way to you now. That way I can update you on the night and hopefully catch up with you all, as your only 20 miles away!

Cheers


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm doing the guildford meet, but if it gets moved closer to hants then it suits me.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Change of plan if all are in agreement that is.
On the same night as we are proposing to meet up, there is another meet in Godalming, Surrey.
If we can find a mutually agreeable meeting point, what about meeting up with them :?: 
At the begining of the year we used to meet in Cheriton (on the A272 East of Winchester) at a very quaint pub called "The Flower Pots"
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... reegaz&rt=
Please post your comments ASAP as i want to propose this meeting point to the group intending to meet at Godalming.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

markebears said:


> Hi Mark, thanks for the nudge. I am in Bracknell that evening (23rd) until about 7pm. Depending on what time I get back to b'mth, would like to catch up even if only for the dinner at the SJB.
> 
> Could you PM me your mobile, mine is on its way to you now. That way I can update you on the night and hopefully catch up with you all, as your only 20 miles away!
> 
> Cheers


Hi Mark, we may be closer to you than you thought :wink: 
I have not got your pm yet. You have my No on the way.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

If its at The Flower Pot, little weed :lol: , I will be there.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Digi, AudiTT260bhp, JRV, TTotal, Wilbur, Phil, Markebears and anyone else who can make it - 6.45p.m. Rownhams services or 7p.m. onwards at "The Pots".
After today, I will not be contactable until Thursday unless you have my mobile no, but I will see you at Rownhams.
Cheers
Jog

Steve SKG - where are you?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll be at the pub in Cheriton at about 7-7:15.

See you there.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers fro the multimap link, but have you a road name and postcode?

Thanks


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

This meeting seems overly biased towards current TT owners. Work permitting, I'll try to redress that and boost the non-TT contingent :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Be good to see you againe Tony, are you bring the S4?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> boost the non-TT contingent


That'll make two of us then


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I could bring a DSG equipped diesel :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

To all SolenTTeers.

You have all gone very quiet 

This event was posted a few weeks ago now, at at the time a few of you committed.

The event was then merged with the Guildford meet as they occured on the same day. Thus making the meet bigger and a better chance to meet with other TTOC and Forum members.

The Guildford Guys have taken the time to arrange to meet up and cruise down to us. 
So:
Where are you :?: 
Are you going to meet up with our "Guests" :?: 
If so - are we meeting at Rownhams or at the Pub :?: 
Please let me know as I am not sure if I am wasting my time and the time of people travelling to meet with us. :x

I will see our Guests at "The Pots" tonight.

Jog


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I shall be waiting at "The Pots" at 7.00pm, unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

wilbur101 said:


> I shall be waiting at "The Pots" at 7.00pm, unless I hear otherwise.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry chaps for some reason i thought this meet was on Friday  I have to work 'til 7:30 tonight :x

A weekend in future would be far better for me as most nights i don't finish until 7-7:30 except Fridays


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Not sure if I'm going to make it either. Can't really be arsed hanging around work until that late.


----------

